# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - February entries and Final count



## humakt

Here are the entries for February.

Barnster 









Boc 









KjellThorngaard 









Krueger 









Taggerung 









Turnip86 










Also as this was the final month here are the numbers for those that entered. Please let me know if you think you are short (via PM). All those with 9 or more entries will receive your medal in due course (these have been highlighted in green). 

apidude 3 
Barnster 10 
bixeightysix 1 
Boc 6 
Brother Droopy 2 
Carna 3 
ChaosRedCorsairLord 4 
Chris Guard of Mardat  5 
cirs85 1 
Crabpuff 3 
Dave T Hobbit 2 
Deux 7 
Disciple_of_Ezekiel 3 
Doelago 2 
Embracraig 1 
Garion 1 
GrimzagGorwazza 5 
Hellados 1 
Howzaa 8 
imm0rtal reaper 9 
Infernalcaretaker 3 
ItsPug 3 
jaysen 3 
Jondoe297 1 
Josh101 3 
KarnalBloodfist 6 
Khorne's Fist 3 
KjellThorngaard 12 
Krueger 7 
lokis222 6 
Meldon 5 
Midge913 3 
Moriouce 9 
Mortigar 1 
OIIIIIIO 2 
Oldman78 1 
Pssyche 6 
Rameses 3 
reavsie 6 
RedThirstWill Destroy 5 
rxcky 8 
Saulot 3 
Scotty80 2 
scscofield 2 
Scythes 1 
Skari 2 
smidge222 1 
Son of Horus 1 
Starship Trooper 1 
Taggerung 9 
Tawa 1 
TheKingElessar 1 
TheWraithlord 1 
ThumperHS 3 
troybuckle 3 
Turnip86 11 
Ultra1 2 
Uveron 4 
xenobiotic 1 
Zero Effect 9 
zotb 1


Well done to everybody who managed to complete the full challenge. If you want to take part in the next one, details will be posted before the weekend, with the challenge due to start in April.


----------



## Turnip86

Congrats to everyone that completed the challenge! Nice one Kjell getting all 12 done too! 

Looking forward to the next challenge and seeing what new armies we all come up with this year.


----------



## Charandris

Is it ok to continue a project ive already started? So to carry on with my warriors as i have a few bits done (which wont count) but can.i use any new additions that i start from now?


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> Tawa 1


This makes me a sad badger :cray:


Must. Try. Harder.



Congrats to you guys that completed the challenge! :drinks:


----------



## Kreuger

Congrats to everyone who got more work done because of this contest!


----------



## Taggerung

Congrats all! I know this definitely helped me get lots more painting done than I normally would have. Can't wait to keep going with this years challenge.


----------



## Barnster

Congrats to everyone who took part, I love seeing the great work of so many collected in these threads. It was a great year for entries, despite the unfortunate disruption, but like the imperium we rose once again.

Until the next challenge brothers!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Congrats to everyone that participated. I can honestly say that without this challenge I would not have been able to complete an entire army. I was able to paint just shy of 2,500 points, and this makes my first complete WFB army. Thanks Humakt for your hard work in pushing this along.

Thanks Turnip!

See you all next year!


----------



## Kreuger

And by "next year" you mean . . . next month, yes?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Kreuger said:


> And by "next year" you mean . . . next month, yes?


Next "Army Year", bit like Financial Year?


----------



## Tawa

Magpie_Oz said:


> Next "Army Year", bit like Financial Year?


Yup. Bring it!:laugh:


----------



## Logaan

Just like to echo the sentiments of all the others, well done to you guys that completed the challenge, massive kudos.

Really looking forward to participating in the next challenge. Want to see how much Guard I can get completed in 12 months.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Well done to everyone that finished this years challenge. I'm kinda disappointed I didn't get it done this year, but with my switching my focus to Flames of War last year I forgot all about the challenge. The irony is I painted up close to 20 units for my Germans in that time and could have easily completed it if I'd remembered that I was allowed to switch armies during it. Oh well. 

Now to decide what to do for the next challenge... Tau, maybe?


----------



## Kreuger

Khorne's Fist said:


> . . . I'm kinda disappointed I didn't get it done this year, but with my switching my focus to Flames of War last year I forgot all about the challenge. . . .


Well, and the 'distraction' from a new baby!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Well done everyone! Bummed I couldn't get it done but will give it a go w/ the next one. New WoC gives me a reason to get some painting done.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Kreuger said:


> Well, and the 'distraction' from a new baby!


Yeah, that too.:grin: She's eaten into my sleeping time as well as painting time. Oh well, the price you pay.


----------



## Zero Effect

Just seen this, been away again! 

Congratulations to all for completing the challenge. Here is to next month's, I must be a sucker for punishment. 

Well done all again!


----------

